# Messen etc.



## Lenhard (29. April 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Messen und andere Events die die derzeitigen Trends in sowohl Design von Druckmedien als auch im Material etc aufzeigen. Kennt ihr da vielleicht etwas?

Ich habe im Internet ein wenig gesucht, und habe diese hier gefunden: http://www.drupa.de/ war jemand schon dort? Ist die gut/bzw. lohnt es sich sich dort umzusehen?


Danke schon mal jetzt!
Lg Lenny


----------



## Ex1tus (29. April 2008)

Ich war noch nicht dort, aber mein Lehrer freut sich wie ein kleines Kind auf die Drupa...Das ist wahrscheinlich hier das größte Event in der Richtung.


----------

